# Shade



## thylton (Aug 8, 2013)

Advice needed for shade in run. I had a nice big willow tree shading the run but had to remove because it was begining to rot at the base. Any suggestion for providing some shade that is not to expensive.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Some folks do that weed suppressing cloth/plastic one can buy on a roll at garden centers and use it for shade. It lets the rain through but I'm not sure how snow would do on it if you live where you get snow. 

I've seen tarps being used but they often don't provide structural support under them and they suffer from wear of the wind and can collapse under the weight of rain and snow. If I were using tarping I'd form an arc under it with the use of cattle panels so that the tarp could be stretched taut and would not suffer with movement in the wind, as well as helping it shed rain and snow.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i used a tarp but as bee said it didnt stand up to the wind. so ive made a wooden shade for them for when they are in the run. they have plenty of shade from plants and trees when they are free ranging in the garden.


----------

